# Housebreaking???



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

We have had our V since he was 8 weeks, and he is now 11 weeks. We are still having problems with housebreaking him. We are using a bell, and we have him ring it before we take him out to walk him. Trevi (our V) still has accidents in the house, and he just doesn't seem to catch on to the idea of ringing a bell. Any tips?


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I think you are expecting too much from your 11 week old pup....I have an 11 week old as well...i don't have any expectations of being house broke for quite sometime...at least not reliably...

Nate


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Patience and consistency - this will help the most. I have only ever had one dog housebroken under 11 weeks. Our vizsla was about 15 weeks when she was completely housebroken. We have two lab pups that are 4 1/2 months and are down to about one accident a week now.


----------



## Cricket_theV (Jun 14, 2014)

My V is 16 weeks and she isn't housebroken. We don't really give her the opportunity for accidents because we take her out every 30-45 min when she is active and playing, etc. Most books I have read say puppies don't have full control of their bladder until 20-30 weeks and house breaking can take that long. Our issue is she knows to go outside when she's out but doesn't know she has to ask to go out when she's roaming around inside. It just takes patience I think. We are thinking of introducing the bells.


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

my V is 14 weeks old and at about 12 weeks she started realizing she's supposed to go outside (sometimes) and would wander to the door when she needed to go. Only last week she started doing it consistently but unless we noticed right away and took her out, she would sometimes forget halfway to the door what she was doing! We also need to rush out the door when she tells us (we live in an apartment) or she'll pee before we get outside. It's slowly getting better, I think we just need to be patient and keep up the praise when they do the right thing.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter is over a year old and I still have trouble with the bell, haha. We've used the bells since day 1 and Dexter just never really completely got the hang of them. He was potty trained at 5 months (not once accident since) but he's still awful about telling us when he needs to go. Usually he just looks at us and cries or starts acting up and we can tell he needs something. Ironically, he will bump the doorknob to other doors if he wants to be let out of a room though? Weirdo ??? We were really diligent when he was a pup about taking him out A LOT so he never had a chance to potty in the house (but on the flip side, never had to ask to potty outside). Hopefully someone else has some good tips! Most people say their dogs pick up on the bells right away. We were also in an apartment with stairs, so maybe that's part of the problem.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the tips. This is my first time having a puppy, so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, did I miss something, or is SuperV withholding new pup pictures from us?!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The best you can do with young puppies, is never give them the opportunity to have accidents in the house. The better you are at this, the faster the training goes.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> The best you can do with young puppies, is never give them the opportunity to have accidents in the house. The better you are at this, the faster the training goes.


Thanks texasred. I play with him, and whenever he looks uninterested and he starts sniffing, I carry him to the door, put the leash on him, and walk him in the desired spot.


----------

